

Time 100: Moot, by Rick Astley (Not Online Poll) - frisco
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1894410_1893837_1894180,00.html

======
SwellJoe
Rick Astley is so much cooler than Chuck Norris, it's not even funny.

~~~
buugs
Usually you can find some humor in chuck norris jokes the first time you hear
them I never liked the rickrolling phase of the internet.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm not speaking of the jokes. I'm speaking of the difference in the way they
used their renewed fame. Norris used it for evil, Astley for lulz. Astley is
much cooler than Norris.

References:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjYv2YW6azE>

[http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=525...](http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=52567)

Chuck Norris is a tool.

~~~
mahmud
No kidding. I read that second link and the man thinks that jokes about him
are literal statements.

~~~
mynameishere
Yeah, that's why he puts scare quotes around "facts" and calls them "harmless
fun".

~~~
Zev
And proceeded to pick at various quotes involving evolution, tears and a few
other topics to push religion onto people.

In comparison, Astley discussed how ridiculous fashion was back then.

------
frisco
I don't know if it's new or not, but having the icons write about each other
is definitely very cool. Bill Gates on Jeff Bezos, Gordon Brown on Barack
Obama, even Rick Astley on moot -- it's different and really interesting.

------
shizcakes
I find it impressive after Time totally drops the ball on being able to
protect their web voting app, that they are still in touch enough to have
Astley write about moot.

I enjoyed the article but I more enjoyed the notion of someone at Time having
the 'last laugh'.

~~~
DougBTX
Well... moot _is_ influential enough to win the Time 100 poll... It isn't as
if political or social influence is always above board either.

